# Propane smoker



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Well I recently had to retire my electric smoker as the metal finally corroded right through the walls so i'm in the process of finding a good replacement. Does anyone have any suggestions for a good propane smoker?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CPO RETIRED (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a stainless steel 48" Vertical smoker purchased thru Cabelas, and a 36" stainless steel Vertical smoker with 1/2" insulation kit, that I purchased thru the Sausage Maker in NY state. The insullation kit really helps out in the winter, I can keep the temp where I need it. I really like propane because I can regulate the temp. I also use a Redi Check ET-73 with both smokers.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Do yourself a favor General and do a Google search for UDS.
(ugly drum smoker) I now have 3 different sizes in my smoking arsenal.


----------

